# Amazon lightning deal: $49.99 for a new Tivo Premiere!



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey folks, new TiVo Premieres are going for $49.99 on Amazon *right now* as part of their Lightning Deals.

The deal will expire at *1 p.m. Eastern Time today (Wednesday, April 20)*, or when they sell out.

Link here

*UPDATE*: I guess I should've pointed this out earlier, but as with all TiVo Premieres being sold by Amazon.com, this one requires the $19.99/month plan.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Great deal for a spare parts box, not so much for the required monthly sub which appears WAY down the page at Amazon and is easily missed by the unaware. Oh well, at least we'll get some more good deals on woot refurbs this way.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Uh-oh, what required sub? Just bought one in a panic because I thought it was expiring immediately.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

stiffi said:


> Uh-oh, what required sub? Just bought one in a panic because I thought it was expiring immediately.


You need a TiVo subscription to use a TiVo. The Gold Box deal requires you to have a $20/month subscription for at least a year. You cannot subscribe the box with Product Lifetime Service ("PLS") or on a Multi-Service Discount ("MSD") plan.

So the Gold Box deal is $290 for a year and "who knows?" on day 366.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

SMWinnie said:


> You need a TiVo subscription to use a TiVo. The Gold Box deal requires you to have a $20/month subscription for at least a year. You cannot subscribe the box with Product Lifetime Service ("PLS") or on a Multi-Service Discount ("MSD") plan.
> 
> So the Gold Box deal is $290 for a year and "who knows?" on day 366.


Rats didn't see that. Still don't actually. Is it on the Amazon Page? Oh well, still better than the $99 deal Tivo itself was offering.


----------



## Impulse0022 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you just burst my bubble. So there is no way to buy lifetime service? Even if you are already a loyal Tivo customer?

-Matt


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Impulse0022 said:


> Well you just burst my bubble. So there is no way to buy lifetime service? Even if you are already a loyal Tivo customer?
> 
> -Matt


Not with this offer.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

This is still a good deal in my opinion.

In the past, the TiVo Premiere retailed for $300 and then you could add Product Lifetime Service for $400 (less with multi-service discount or other deals).

But for now, let's just say that it was a $700 up-front cost and then no more payments for the life of the box.

With this deal, it's $50 up front and $20 a month for as long as you choose to keep the box/service.

By my calculations, that means it would take *32.5 months* for the $700 TiVo Premiere with Lifetime to be a good deal. That's nearly three years.

By then, the "next best thing" will have come along anyway.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Great deal for a spare parts box...


Yep...picked one up just for that reason. Thanks comma...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Impulse0022 said:


> Well you just burst my bubble. So there is no way to buy lifetime service? Even if you are already a loyal Tivo customer?
> 
> -Matt


Well, they might let you buy lifetime after you've gone through the year of $20/month. But that's hasn't been tested (because this plan hasn't existed for a year yet)


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> Well, they might let you buy lifetime after you've gone through the year of $20/month. But that's hasn't been tested (because this plan hasn't existed for a year yet)


I was told by a CSR at Tivo that was an available deal last night, but I'd have to wait a year to test it out


----------



## alershka (Apr 14, 2003)

comma said:


> Hey folks, new TiVo Premieres are going for $49.99 on Amazon *right now* as part of their Lightning Deals.
> 
> The deal will expire at *1 p.m. Eastern Time today (Wednesday, April 20)*, or when they sell out.
> 
> ...


Crap crap crap!

I scrolled half way down and saw that a subscription was required. I figured I was good to go with my MSD. I was going to retire my one Tivo HD and replace it with this one.

Damn, Amazon got this ready to ship fast, I can't even cancel it now. I will probably send it back to Amazon. I like the price but I'm not paying $20 / month. I could lease a Premiere from my cable company for that amount and not have to pay the $50 or my cable card rental fee.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

comma said:


> By my calculations, that means it would take *32.5 months* for the $700 TiVo Premiere with Lifetime to be a good deal. That's nearly three years.
> 
> By then, the "next best thing" will have come along anyway.


Yes, but what's your salvage value on this "$20 per month" TiVo?

One of the great things about Product Lifetime Service is that you can sell the box and recoup much of what you paid for the hardware and TiVo service. If I buy a Tivo Premiere on Woot for $50 and pay $300 for product lifetime service, but then get $250 or $300 on eBay in a couple years, my cost per month would only be two or four bucks per month. Ok, I'll spend that much in electricity to use the TiVo and my HDTV each month, so double the previous figure.

The resale option for a TiVo with product lifetime service is pretty sweet.:up:


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

alershka said:


> Crap crap crap!
> 
> I scrolled half way down and saw that a subscription was required. I figured I was good to go with my MSD. I was going to retire my one Tivo HD and replace it with this one.
> 
> Damn, Amazon got this ready to ship fast, I can't even cancel it now. I will probably send it back to Amazon. I like the price but I'm not paying $20 / month. I could lease a Premiere from my cable company for that amount and not have to pay the $50 or my cable card rental fee.


So you can still go the upgrade route - get a reduced price for the box or $200 off Lifetime.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

How does TiVo know that this unit is only applicable for that offer? The TSN model number is the same (TCD746320), no different from earlier TiVo models sold (is it?). Or are they basing it just on the time frame that you are trying to activate it? What if you bought one a year ago, and just now tried to activate it, how does TiVo know that you aren't required to sign up for the $19.99/mo deal?

Are they really tracking serial numbers, and they assume any serial number past X is only able to be activated with the "screw you over" plan? What about vendors that make no mention of the 19.99/mo requirement? (

-J


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

alershka said:


> Crap crap crap!
> 
> I scrolled half way down and saw that a subscription was required. I figured I was good to go with my MSD. I was going to retire my one Tivo HD and replace it with this one.
> 
> Damn, Amazon got this ready to ship fast, I can't even cancel it now. I will probably send it back to Amazon. I like the price but I'm not paying $20 / month. I could lease a Premiere from my cable company for that amount and not have to pay the $50 or my cable card rental fee.


I still don't see on the Amazon page where it says the subcription must be the 19.99 variety.


----------



## alershka (Apr 14, 2003)

rocko said:


> So you can still go the upgrade route - get a reduced price for the box or $200 off Lifetime.


I went to the Tivo site and I can upgrade my Lifetime Series 2 (which is hooked up but not doing anything) for $260 +$199 for lifetime. Ultimately a better deal than the $50 + $240.

I searched up and down Amazon and other than the one person's comment on the page, there is no mention of the $19.99 / month requirement.

I guess I'm going to see what happens when the box arrives here on Friday. I am not going to open the box. I'm going to call Tivo right away once I have the TSN. If $19.99 is the only option, I will send it back to Amazon, citing the lack of information on their site.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

alershka said:


> I went to the Tivo site and I can upgrade my Lifetime Series 2 (which is hooked up but not doing anything) for $260 +$199 for lifetime. Ultimately a better deal than the $50 + $240.
> 
> I searched up and down Amazon and other than the one person's comment on the page, there is no mention of the $19.99 / month requirement.
> 
> I guess I'm going to see what happens when the box arrives here on Friday. I am not going to open the box. I'm going to call Tivo right away once I have the TSN. If $19.99 is the only option, I will send it back to Amazon, citing the lack of information on their site.


Good plan - to save money I believe you can actually just refuse delivery and ship it right back. You know it's gonna be 20 bucks a month - I'd check with Amazon to see if that's an acceptable way to "return" the item.

The good news about the upgrade route is upgrading a lifetime unit doesn't change the existing lifetime status. Your S2 will still have PLS.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jbell73 said:


> How does TiVo know that this unit is only applicable for that offer? The TSN model number is the same (TCD746320), no different from earlier TiVo models sold (is it?). Or are they basing it just on the time frame that you are trying to activate it? What if you bought one a year ago, and just now tried to activate it, how does TiVo know that you aren't required to sign up for the $19.99/mo deal?
> 
> Are they really tracking serial numbers, and they assume any serial number past X is only able to be activated with the "screw you over" plan? What about vendors that make no mention of the 19.99/mo requirement? (
> 
> -J


They know because the $19.99 applies to any new TiVo Premiere sold at the subsidized $99 pricepoint or less. The only boxes that qualify for other plans are direct from TiVo or refurbs like some of the ones Woot has offered since they are older TiVos.

They probably aren't tracking serial numbers though I would imagine they have ways to, but instead just use the serial numbers they have on hand since when you buy from TiVo.com it ships activated on your account.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> They know because the $19.99 applies to any new TiVo Premiere sold at the subsidized $99 pricepoint or less. The only boxes that qualify for other plans are direct from TiVo or refurbs like some of the ones Woot has offered since they are older TiVos.


But what if I had bought one, and never activated it? Or better yet, what if I buy it now, and wait for them to change their promotion (unless this is how they will sell Premiere until it's extinct). Also, they have no way of tracking how much you paid for your unit, so it has to be based on when you try to activate it.

I purchased one for $55 from Electronics Expo to use as spare, and swap in the TSN if one of my lifetime units ever die. I assume this would work, but have no way of testing.

-J


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

You might try callin Tivo, they may give you one free... did me


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

jbell73 said:


> I purchased one for $55 from Electronics Expo to use as spare, and swap in the TSN if one of my lifetime units ever die. I assume this would work, but have no way of testing.
> 
> -J


Lifetime is tied to the box. You won't be able to do a TSN swap with a lifetimed Tivo.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Lifetime is tied to the box. You won't be able to do a TSN swap with a lifetimed Tivo.


I've done this a few times before. As long as it's the same TiVo model number they allow you to transfer service using the "Change Service Number" option.

-J


----------



## grubbscd (Feb 24, 2006)

I purchased the Amazon 49.99 special yesterday. There is no mention of the 19.99 price anywhere execept in a review. I went to the TIVO site and here are the payment plans.

2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after January 31, 2011:

2.1.1 When purchasing a TiVo Premiere box and subscription at the same time directly from TiVo, you may select one of the following options:

(i) You may purchase a TiVo box and service bundle with

(a) a box fee of $99.99 (includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP) for the TiVo Premiere box or $299.99 (includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP) for the TiVo Premiere XL box and
(b) a monthly service fee of $19.99 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after one year); or
.(ii) Existing customers may purchase a TiVo box and service bundle on a monthly basis with

(a) no upfront cost for the TiVo Premiere box (an instant savings of $299.99 off MSRP) and

(b) a monthly service fee of $19.99 a month with a two (2) year commitment (renews monthly after two years); or
.(iii) You may purchase a TiVo box at the full MSRP (no instant savings) and subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year) or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399.
.2.1.2 When purchasing a TiVo Premiere box from a third party retailer at $99.99 (includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP) for the TiVo Premiere box or $299.99 (includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP) for the TiVo Premiere XL box, you may only subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $19.99 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after one year).
.2.2 For all other TiVo boxes activated on or after January 31, 2011, you may subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year), you may purchase an annual plan for one (1) year of TiVo Service for an upfront fee of $129, or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399.
.
I called TIVO and talked to them about this. They say that this falls under section 2.1.2. But I didn't pay $99 for the Tivo. Even amazon's current price is 81.78 today. So I think it should fall under section 2.2. 12.95 or 129 or 399. I went up the line to the supervisor but they wouldn't budge. They said it was a Tivo-Amazon problem. I told them it seemed to me to be between Tivo and me. I was looking at their payment plans and reasonably believed that the pricing should be per section 2.2. Hopefully, enough pressure can be brought to make them honor their own posted payment terms. Otherwise, it's going back to Amazon with a big rant to them also.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

grubbscd said:


> I purchased the Amazon 49.99 special yesterday. There is no mention of the 19.99 price anywhere execept in a review. I went to the TIVO site and here are the payment plans.
> 
> 2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after January 31, 2011:
> 
> ...


2.2 isn't worded as well as it could be, but the important part, from TiVo's POV is the "(includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP)". That's money TiVo is basically giving to Amazon than they need to recoup from you by charging the higher $20/month rate. (I don't know if the actual mechanism is a rebate from TiVo to Amazon for each unit sold or just selling the boxes to Amazon at below cost, but either way TiVo's out that money and want it back)

The fact that Amazon is willing to take another $8 - $50 bucks out of their share doesn't change the fact that TiVo discounted by $200 up front in exchange for higher monthly fees.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, they should've said purchased 'at $99.99 MSRP' and 'at $299.99 MSRP', don't know which lawyer wrote that but it was dumb to put the exact prices in there.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, they should've said purchased 'at $99.99 MSRP' and 'at $299.99 MSRP', don't know which lawyer wrote that but it was dumb to put the exact prices in there.


I think that would have been equally ambiguous. From my read "at $99.99 MSRP" would only apply to boxes that were purchased at a full MSRP price of $99.99. A $49 box is neither purchased at $99.99 nor at MSRP. It would have failed on both criteria.

Clearly, they needed some clear way to differentiate between the discounted boxes and the non-discounted one. Sales price is not the way to do it. You can't tie it to dealer price either, as the consumer has no idea what the dealer paid.

'purchased from third party retailers on or after xx/xx/2010' would have probably been the best way to do it as that seems to be the terms they're enforcing.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

grubbscd said:


> I purchased the Amazon 49.99 special yesterday. There is no mention of the 19.99 price anywhere execept in a review. I went to the TIVO site and here are the payment plans.
> 
> 2.1 For TiVo Premiere boxes purchased on or after January 31, 2011:
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY agree.

I knew the spirit of the sale would probably have Tivo expecting everybody spend $19.99 a month but it was not written on Amazon anywhere. Everyboy in this thread kept insisting but it just isn't there.

So, I agree Tivo probably should let Amazon purchasers select their plan, but in the end, you have to pay for their service, and it's up to them. It's not like you can have the box without the service.


----------



## grubbscd (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> 2.2 isn't worded as well as it could be, but the important part, from TiVo's POV is the "(includes an instant $200 savings off MSRP)". That's money TiVo is basically giving to Amazon than they need to recoup from you by charging the higher $20/month rate. (I don't know if the actual mechanism is a rebate from TiVo to Amazon for each unit sold or just selling the boxes to Amazon at below cost, but either way TiVo's out that money and want it back)
> 
> The fact that Amazon is willing to take another $8 - $50 bucks out of their share doesn't change the fact that TiVo discounted by $200 up front in exchange for higher monthly fees.


But nowhere on the Amazon site does it mention a $200 discount off the MSRP. This looks like a loophole and Tivo should honor it until they change their payment plans and terms. It's not like they haven't changed them before. There are links to 4 or 5 different terms based on when your box was purchased.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

"Monthly subscription required"

Pretty sure that is/was mentioned in the product description.


----------



## alershka (Apr 14, 2003)

alershka said:


> I went to the Tivo site and I can upgrade my Lifetime Series 2 (which is hooked up but not doing anything) for $260 +$199 for lifetime. Ultimately a better deal than the $50 + $240.
> 
> I searched up and down Amazon and other than the one person's comment on the page, there is no mention of the $19.99 / month requirement.
> 
> I guess I'm going to see what happens when the box arrives here on Friday. I am not going to open the box. I'm going to call Tivo right away once I have the TSN. If $19.99 is the only option, I will send it back to Amazon, citing the lack of information on their site.


It arrived today. It will only accept the $19.99 / month plan. Tivo customer service said it is promotion pricing and not eligible for any other subscription plan. I am sending it back to Amazon. I'm out $11 bucks for the return shipping. Next time, I shall read the forum before I order.

On a sad note, my one Tivo HD is dying. I've had it about 18 months and all of the shows recorded last night are pixelated. It is not my Lifetime subscription unit so I guess I'm going to have to pull the trigger on another option quicker than I wanted to or replace the hard drive.


----------



## alershka (Apr 14, 2003)

dwit said:


> "Monthly subscription required"
> 
> Pretty sure that is/was mentioned in the product description.


Yes monthly subscription required is listed but as a current subscriber my expectation was that I'd be eligible either for the $9.99 Multi Unit pricing or at worst the $12.95 monthly price if I couldn't get lifetime on it.


----------



## grubbscd (Feb 24, 2006)

dwit said:


> "Monthly subscription required"
> 
> Pretty sure that is/was mentioned in the product description.


That isn't the real discussion. I KNOW that a monthly fee is required. The discussion is about how much that monthly fee is. 19.99 according to section 2.1.2 or 12.95 according to section 2.2.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

grubbscd said:


> That isn't the real discussion. I KNOW that a monthly fee is required. The discussion is about how much that monthly fee is. 19.99 according to section 2.1.2 or 12.95 according to section 2.2.


Well that's easy to answer. It's 19.99. It shouldn't be, but it is.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

smbaker said:


> Well that's easy to answer. It's 19.99. It shouldn't be, but it is.


LOL!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

alershka said:


> It arrived today. It will only accept the $19.99 / month plan. Tivo customer service said it is promotion pricing and not eligible for any other subscription plan. I am sending it back to Amazon. I'm out $11 bucks for the return shipping. Next time, I shall read the forum before I order.


Another Woot refurb on the way!  Sucks for you and I don't understand why Tivo is not hammering third-party retailers (esp. Amazon) about this - the required $19.99 monthly sub should be clearly disclosed, and it's not. Perhaps they think it's better to keep deceiving customers, or their marketing folks are just as incompetent as their programmers.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

comma said:


> By my calculations, that means it would take *32.5 months* for the $700 TiVo Premiere with Lifetime to be a good deal. That's nearly three years.
> 
> By then, the "next best thing" will have come along anyway.


But just because the next best thing comes along, doesn't mean that you'll necessarily want to spend more money to buy it. We had our S1s with lifetime for 6 1/2 years before we upgraded to S3s with lifetime and those are currently 4 1/4 years old (HD was the selling point for the S3s).

At least for us, there are currently no new features with the Premiere to persuade us to upgrade so we'll be waiting for the S5s to come out in a few years, but even then they'll have to have some feature that's worth the cost to upgrade.

Scott


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

alershka said:


> It arrived today. It will only accept the $19.99 / month plan. Tivo customer service said it is promotion pricing and not eligible for any other subscription plan. I am sending it back to Amazon. I'm out $11 bucks for the return shipping. Next time, I shall read the forum before I order.
> 
> On a sad note, my one Tivo HD is dying. I've had it about 18 months and all of the shows recorded last night are pixelated. It is not my Lifetime subscription unit so I guess I'm going to have to pull the trigger on another option quicker than I wanted to or replace the hard drive.


You can try and switch TSN ("Change Service Number") from your dying MSD TiVo to the Premiere. If it's not lifetime it should allow you to transfer an existing subscription to the new unit.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

jbell73 said:


> You can try and switch TSN ("Change Service Number") from your dying MSD TiVo to the Premiere. If it's not lifetime it should allow you to transfer an existing subscription to the new unit.


If this is *confirmed *to work on these *subsidized units* please report it back here. Next time, if deal happens again, I will be all over it.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

dwit said:


> If this is *confirmed *to work on these *subsidized units* please report it back here. Next time, if deal happens again, I will be all over it.


I can't see why it wouldn't, unless TiVo is maintaining some sort of database of serial numbers for all units produced after XX/XX/2011.

I could try and swap my TSN with my "surplus" Premiere, but I don't want to deactivate my existing Premiere, and then have problems swapping services back.

-J


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> But just because the next best thing comes along, doesn't mean that you'll necessarily want to spend more money to buy it.


Plus, if the Premiere is any indication, when the 'next best thing' does come along, it'll take a couple of years after release date before it's actually completed and the bugs are fixed.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

jbell73 said:


> I can't see why it wouldn't, unless TiVo is maintaining some sort of database of serial numbers for all units produced after XX/XX/2011.
> 
> I could try and swap my TSN with my "surplus" Premiere, but I don't want to deactivate my existing Premiere, and then have problems swapping services back.
> 
> -J


Well, lots are using that same argument(to themselves but unsuccessfully with Tivo Corp), in feeling that these units in question should qualify for a $12.95 rate or a regular msd rate.

My guess if one were to call Tivo and inquire about a TSN swap with these units, they would receive the a similar response that they can only be activated for $19.95/mo.

Would be great to here *confimations *to the contrary though. Just waiting to swap on to my $6.95 msd.


----------



## alershka (Apr 14, 2003)

dwit said:


> If this is *confirmed *to work on these *subsidized units* please report it back here. Next time, if deal happens again, I will be all over it.


I wish I would have seen this yesterday before I went to UPS to ship it back. I don't have it anymore but I wish I could have at least tried that. 

Oh well. At this point, I'm either going to go with a $99 refurb from Tivo (since I am a bit cash strapped) with the $12.95 / month fee or just wait it out until I have enough cash to upgrade my Series 2 lifetime for $269 and $199 for lifetime. The upgrade for the problematic 19 month old HD unit is $199 and can be used with my MSD of $9.95.

Has Tivo pretty much done away with MSD? At any point after one year can I get a new unit on the $9.95 pricing?


----------



## mpmp0 (Apr 30, 2011)

i jumped at the deal too. 

then later saw the subscription requirement. DOHH!!

i had no intention of paying a subscription so i was going to cancel my order--then i thought i might like to fiddle around a little with the unit, especially since i need a converter box (39 bucks) for my old 40 incher in the basement any way.

i'm hoping that a nonactivated unit will at least be good for that if i can't get any of the other features working.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

jbell73 said:


> I've done this a few times before. As long as it's the same TiVo model number they allow you to transfer service using the "Change Service Number" option.
> 
> -J


You must not have tried this in the past year or two since that option is no longer available on the website. As soon as they got rid of this option I quit the TiVo upgrading business which thrived until then.


----------



## emerson42 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I got one of these and found out about the contract later. I have been going back and forth with Amazon support about this. Their website does not mention a contract. Tivo's shop is very specific about it when buying these units. As far as I am concerned this is false advertising and I have complained to Amazon, but they have made no change. I'm probably just going to forward it on to the Texas attorney general and let them hassle them. 

Monthly subscription required does not mean 1 year contract required.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

funtoupgrade said:


> You must not have tried this in the past year or two since that option is no longer available on the website. As soon as they got rid of this option I quit the TiVo upgrading business which thrived until then.


The option is still there on their website for me. Maybe those that abused it had it removed .

-J


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

jbell73 said:


> The option is still there on their website for me. Maybe those that abused it had it removed .
> 
> -J


It was brought back for everyone at some point - I think the only caveat is that Premieres don't work with it, I think? I used it awhile back to switch a S2DT with a 3-year plan onto a Tivo HD.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> It was brought back for everyone at some point - I think the only caveat is that Premieres don't work with it, I think? I used it awhile back to switch a S2DT with a 3-year plan onto a Tivo HD.


Yes the *change service number *is back for all in a different place (not on the left as it was) and it will not work for the TP to change out a monthly/prepaid plan from an older TiVo to the TP/TPXL.


----------



## seant169 (Dec 8, 2007)

I GOT Mine on this sale


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

lessd said:


> Yes the *change service number *is back for all in a different place (not on the left as it was) and it will not work for the TP to change out a monthly/prepaid plan from an older TiVo to the TP/TPXL.


I'm not sure about that... I swapped out my TivoHD with MSD @ $6.95 to the TiVo Premiere (not one purchased at this promotional price though, that is still the unanswered question -- and yet to be verified or disproved).

-J


----------



## terabitdan (Apr 3, 2011)

I have an S3 with monthly service and ordered the refurb Premier XL for $199 deal with a $12.95 monthly commitment for 12 months.

On my account I have the option of monthly, annual or lifetime ($399) for the premier and the S3 qualifies for MSP on monthly, annual or lifetime plans. So it's possible to not pay full price and be elligible for the MSP!

Now I just have to decide what I'm gonna do...

Dan


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Great deal for a spare parts box, not so much for the required monthly sub which appears WAY down the page at Amazon and is easily missed by the unaware. Oh well, at least we'll get some more good deals on woot refurbs this way.


I ordered 3 of these and was able to use add lifetime to all of them for $299 each with my MSD. Just had to call tivo to activate each of them. No issues what so ever. I did say that I bought them on eBay .


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, and the usual CSR lotto continues. Great deal for you.


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL, and the usual CSR lotto continues. Great deal for you.


I don't get why people are not pressing this with TiVo more if they are denying the Multi-Service Discount (MSD) on any TiVo purchased from anywhere.

The TOC of the MSD does not exclude a unit based on where you got it. It could be new or used, purchased from anywhere:
https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomsd_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brianj20 said:


> I don't get why people are not pressing this with TiVo more if they are denying the Multi-Service Discount (MSD) on any TiVo purchased from anywhere.
> 
> The TOC of the MSD does not exclude a unit based on where you got it. It could be new or used, purchased from anywhere:
> https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomsd_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


Think *CSR lotto continues*


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

brianj20 said:


> I don't get why people are not pressing this with TiVo more if they are denying the Multi-Service Discount (MSD) on any TiVo purchased from anywhere.


The terms specifically say that a Premier purchased after 11/13/10 can only be bought with monthly service if the box had been discounted to $99.99 (which these were, well even more than that which is also a sore point with folks here since they're not exactly that price). Therefore, you should not have been able to add lifetime to them unless you lied about when/where you got them.


----------



## raistlin7447 (Feb 20, 2003)

Back on 11/30/2010 I bought one of these from Amazon for $97.99. I called TiVo to have my MSD transferred from an HD to the Premiere. There were no issues and I've been paying the $6.95 MSD price on the Premiere with $12.95 price on the other TiVo I have.

I apparently got lucky. Who knew?


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> The terms specifically say that a Premier purchased after 11/13/10 can only be bought with monthly service if the box had been discounted to $99.99 (which these were, well even more than that which is also a sore point with folks here since they're not exactly that price). Therefore, you should not have been able to add lifetime to them unless you lied about when/where you got them.


nowhere in the terms for the MSD does it say that:
https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomsd_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

brianj20 said:


> nowhere in the terms for the MSD does it say that:
> https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomsd_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


This is what the MSD does say:

*Subscriptions Eligible for Multi-Service Discount*


*Discounted Monthly TiVo Service Fee*. The MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT reduces the $12.95 Monthly TiVo service subscription fee to $9.95 per month, and the $129 Annual TiVo service subscription fee to $99 per year, while in compliance with all applicable Initial Qualification and General Eligibility requirements on new eligible TiVo service subscription activations (not existing TiVo service subscriptions). Only new full-priced $12.95 monthly TiVo service or Annual TiVo service subscription activations are eligible to receive the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT.

Notice it doesn't say a $19.99/mo subscription is eligible for a MSD. Also notice the last line that says Only new full-priced $12.95 monthly TiVo service subscriptions are eligible for MSD.

If you talk a CSR into giving you a MSD on a box that requires a $19.99/mo subscription, more power to you. However do not run around saying the MSD document says you entitled to it because it does not say that.

Thanks,


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

brianj20 said:


> nowhere in the terms for the MSD does it say that:
> https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomsd_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


<sigh> You're looking at the MSD terms, but these boxes are not eligible for MSD. Been hashed to death here. See sections 2.1 and 8 here.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

CSR lotto is the rule of the game with Tivo subscriptions... period, full stop, END. 

The T&C's have changed as Tivo needs them to, and many CSR's are only vaguely aware they even exist, let alone specific provisions. Parsing language choices and so on is pointless when the CSR's frequently just aren't interested and don't care.

That said, if you play CSR lotto enough, you should succeed. Just depends on your patience and willingness to find a CSR who shares your view.


----------



## brianj20 (Feb 15, 2007)

well, i disagree with you. the msd terms do not state that the unit must come from tivo to qualify.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The MSD terms do not apply to these boxes, period. You got lucky, that's all.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> The MSD terms do not apply to these boxes, period. You got lucky, that's all.


Agreed. You can make the agreeement say anything you think you want it to in your own mind, but the spirit of the agreement is that these cheap boxes are to be at $20 monthly. I, for one might even still buy one if we knew what would happen at the end of that term, but Tivo is not saying, probably because they are not sure. I think they'd love top keep it at $20 forever, but that would only create unbelieveable churn.

I am happy for all that have found a way around it and got a deal, though. Nothing wrong with trying to get a good deal.


----------

